# Bandsaw Comparison/Advice



## kgn (Jan 12, 2009)

New to this forum, so please don't yell at me if this has already been covered many times. I did do a cursory search. I am looking at bandsaws for resawing and have read magazine reviews and looked at the Woodcraft store. Possibles: Grizzly Go513 17" 2 hp, $750...Laguna LT14se, 14", 2hp, $1550(lower cabinet extra), and others(Rikon, Steel City) in between. I would appreciate any comments from users of any of these saws or others in this general price range. I am like everyone else, I want the most saw for the least money, but realise you get what you pay for. This is not commercial work, just a home hobbyist who needs to resaw 6-9" hardwood occasionally for instrument making and cabinet work, particularly for book-matching. Thanks for all inputs. Kirby


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a 3hp 19" Grizzly saw and just love the thing. It is very easy to use and tune. I have thrown huge pieces of hardwood at it and it just eats it right up. I'm confident that their 2hp saw is plenty powerful for your intended use. My first bandsaw was their 1-1/2hp 14" model and it was fairly gutsy. 

Overall I've been really happy with my saw. The table was not quite flat when I got it and they replaced it immediately.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I also mainly do hobbyist type work. Although I've only had it since last summer, I've been more than pleased with the Rikon 10-325 bandsaw. It has plenty of resaw capacity at 13" and the 1½ HP motor provides more than enough power for the type of work that I do. I've had to deal with their Customer Service twice for a couple of very minor concerns that I had and both times their response was excellent.


----------



## rag (Dec 23, 2008)

Look very closely at Rikon before deciding.


----------



## kgn (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks to all for the resposes...anybody with a Jet bandsaw out there? I am still looking for the right one at the right price. Kirby


----------



## Maldy (Jan 21, 2008)

*Laguna bandsaws*

I have owned a Grizzly 18" and a Jet 14" and both did not cut it, excuse the pun. I eventually bought a Laguna HD16LT and by for it out performs the Grizzly and the Jet. I have done a lot of resawing and it is great as well as all the other types of cuts there is no slowdown it has plenty of power and is completly reliable. I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## kgn (Jan 12, 2009)

Ron, thanks for the input, although I will probably order the Grizzly Go513(17" 2hp). A big step up from my Delta 14" 1/2hp. I am certain the Laguna is much better, but the 16", 2hp is $1600 and the Griz is $799. Also, I can drive up to the PA store and pick it up, saving shipping. Hopefully this will work for me, doing occasional resawing. Thanks all. Kirby


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a Jet 14" Deluxe, and it has been a good general purpose saw. I have made a few upgrades - guides, zero-clearance insert, and Kreg fence system. 


I will probably start looking for a dedicated re-saw setup when I finish my new shop, but will keep the Jet.


----------

